# [RISOLTO]Rimuovere completamente plasma workspace/ kde5

## drudox

Salve a tutti ! come da titolo non ho trovato una guida relativa alla rimozione di KDE/plasma .. solo relative a KDE4 ! qualcuno sa darmi qualche indicazione ?

Grazie anticipatamenteLast edited by drudox on Sun Sep 10, 2017 3:26 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dipende da come l'hai installato, se hai fatto le cose da manuale ti basta disinstallare il pacchetto principale (plasma-meta o plasma-workspace) e poi fare un depclean.

Posta l'output del comando

```
$ grep kde-plasma /var/lib/portage/world
```

----------

## drudox

grep kde-plasma /var/lib/portage/world

kde-plasma/plasma-meta 

ma disinstallando solo questo non mi ritrovo poi tutti i pacchetti qtweb.. k* etc.. ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> ma disinstallando solo questo non mi ritrovo poi tutti i pacchetti qtweb.. k* etc.. ?

 

Si ma poi lanciando un

```
# emerge --depclean -a
```

drovrebbe eleminarti le dipendenze orfane. 

Ho messo -a apposta cosi' fai un controllo su cosa vuole eliminarti (ad esempio se hai due kernel che vuoi tenere dovrai aggiungerli al world file con il comand emerge --noreplace perche' solitamente cerca di tenerti solo il piu; recente).

----------

## drudox

ho fatto come mi hai suggerito .. ora sto seguendo la guida per installare gnome .. ma ottengo problemi nella fase di aggiornamento del @world e sembra che ci siano ancora ci siano dipendenze di KDE .. qui trovate l'output se riuscite a darmi una mano grazie in anticipo https://paste.pound-python.org/show/cgwHx4txtuJSI0ydVdXH/

----------

## sabayonino

se stai cercando di installare Gnome , dovresti cambiare il profile e aggiornare anche le nuove useflag (-uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world) 

```
# eselect profile list
```

ti ricordo che sior Gnome si porta dietro anche systemd ed il cambio di sistema di Init è obbligatorio

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> ti ricordo che sior Gnome si porta dietro anche systemd ed il cambio di sistema di Init è obbligatorio

 

In realta' esiste l'overlay dantrell che permette gnome senza systemd.

Comunque come dice sabayonino il gnome ufficiale nel portage tree richiede systemd

----------

## sabayonino

si lo so dell'esistenza dell'overlay , ma qui sono rimasto con i piedi per terra   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## drudox

si io sto usando l'overlay ... qualcuno sa aiutarmi a risolvere quegli errori? derivano proprio daun 

```
uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world
```

 dopo cambio del profilo ... come dice la wiki

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si scusa ora mi ero messo in testa che volevi installare quello nel portage tree.

Che profilo usi? Per il problema di x11-misc/notification-daemon devi disinstallare mate-notification-daemon e controllare virtual/notification-daemon (virtual non x11-misc) abbia la use flag gnome attivata, ma e' strano che non ce l'abbia se hai scelto un profilo corretto.

Per dev-db/mariadb che e' bloccato da akonadi la mia domanda e' vuoi ancora le kde apps?

----------

## drudox

No ... voglio proprio eliminare le kde-apps ! erano quelli i pacchetti di cui parlavo quando ho detto che eliminando solo plasma-meta !

Come profilo ho  "dantrell-gnome:default/amd64/3.24"

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> No ... voglio proprio eliminare le kde-apps ! erano quelli i pacchetti di cui parlavo quando ho detto che eliminando solo plasma-meta !

 

Per eliminare le kde-apps usa

```
# emerge -Ca $(qlist -I kde-apps/*)

# emerge --depclean -a
```

Se le elimini anche il secondo problema (quello di mariadb) si risolve.

----------

## drudox

beh ma akonadi fa` parte delle KDE-apps ... quindi sara` eliminato ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> beh ma akonadi fa` parte delle KDE-apps ... quindi sara` eliminato ..

 

Si e' quello che intendevo, se elimini kde-apps risolvi il problema.

----------

## drudox

Nulla .. ho disinstallato mate-notification-demon ! , ho disinstallato kde-apps ed eseguito cleaner , ho inserito nel package.use 

```
virtual/notification-daemon gnome
```

ma ottengo ancora questo :

[url] https://paste.pound-python.org/show/SDEGuRcZLOzUxKHSZ4ID/[/url]

grazie mille per l'aiutoLast edited by drudox on Fri Sep 08, 2017 1:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## drudox

ora provo a mettere un valore a --backtrack .. potrebbe essere quello ?

----------

## drudox

No stesso risultato !!   :Sad: 

----------

## drudox

oh cavolo , sono un idiota !! devo DISINSTALLARE mate-notification daemon ...

----------

## drudox

e invece non e` quello o meglio lo ho disinstallato ma sembra blocchi ancora notification-daemon 

```
[blocks B      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon:* ("x11-misc/notification-daemon:*" is blocking x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18.0)

Total: 228 packages (20 upgrades, 5 downgrades, 80 new, 6 in new slots, 117 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 240304 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

x11-libs/gtk+:3

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.20:3/22::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19:3/3::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=x11-libs/gtk+-3.16:3/3= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    (and 7 more with the same problem)

media-gfx/imagemagick:0

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.6.9:0/7.0.6.9::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (media-gfx/imagemagick-7.0.6.5:0/7.0.6.5::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    media-gfx/imagemagick:0/7.0.6.5= required by (media-gfx/uniconvertor-2.0_pre379-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                         ^^^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    (and 1 more with the same problem)

dev-libs/glib:2

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3:2/52::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/glib-2.52.3:2/2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/glib-2.24:2/2= required by (xfce-base/xfce4-panel-4.13.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                        ^^^^^                                                                                                      

    (and 12 more with the same problem)

NOTE: Use the '--verbose-conflicts' option to display parents omitted above

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18.0:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18*:0 required by (mate-base/mate-1.18:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon required by @selected

  (x11-misc/notification-daemon-3.20.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-misc/notification-daemon required by (virtual/notification-daemon-0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/skype4py-1.0.35-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Raymond Jennings <shentino@gmail.com> (11 Jun 2017)

# Upstream announced EOL effective July 2017.

# Depends on qt4 which is being deprecated.

# Possible alternative is skypeforlinux,

# which uses the same account information but has different features.

# See bug #620722 and bug #608174.

- net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-text/poppler-0.57.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/glib-2.52.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

sapete darmi per cortesia una mano ?

----------

## drudox

ora che e` ho pure fatto un depclean invece ottengo questo ... 

```
 

[blocks B      ] x11-misc/notification-daemon:* ("x11-misc/notification-daemon:*" is blocking x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18.0)

* Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

.......

  (x11-misc/notification-daemon-3.20.0:0/0::dantrell-gnome, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    x11-misc/notification-daemon required by (virtual/notification-daemon-0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

  (x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18.0:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    =x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18*:0 required by (mate-base/mate-1.18:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

!!! The following installed packages are masked:

- dev-python/skype4py-1.0.35-r1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

/usr/portage/profiles/package.mask:

# Raymond Jennings <shentino@gmail.com> (11 Jun 2017)

# Upstream announced EOL effective July 2017.

# Depends on qt4 which is being deprecated.

# Possible alternative is skypeforlinux,

# which uses the same account information but has different features.

# See bug #620722 and bug #608174.

- net-im/skype-4.3.0.37-r6::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- app-text/poppler-0.57.0::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/glib-2.52.3::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- dev-libs/libical-2.0.0-r2::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- x11-libs/gtk+-3.22.19::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# emerge --depclean

 * Always study the list of packages to be cleaned for any obvious

 * mistakes. Packages that are part of the world set will always

 * be kept.  They can be manually added to this set with

 * `emerge --noreplace <atom>`.  Packages that are listed in

 * package.provided (see portage(5)) will be removed by

 * depclean, even if they are part of the world set.

 * 

 * As a safety measure, depclean will not remove any packages

 * unless *all* required dependencies have been resolved.  As a

 * consequence of this, it often becomes necessary to run 

 * `emerge --update --newuse --deep @world` prior to depclean.

Calculating dependencies... done!

 * Dependencies could not be completely resolved due to

 * the following required packages not being installed:

 * 

 *   =x11-misc/mate-notification-daemon-1.18*:0 pulled in by:

 *     mate-base/mate-1.18

 * 

 * Have you forgotten to do a complete update prior to depclean? The

 * most comprehensive command for this purpose is as follows:

 * 

 *   emerge --update --newuse --deep --with-bdeps=y @world

 * 

 * Note that the --with-bdeps=y option is not required in many

 * situations. Refer to the emerge manual page (run `man emerge`)

 * for more information about --with-bdeps.

 * 

 * Also, note that it may be necessary to manually uninstall

 * packages that no longer exist in the portage tree, since it may

 * not be possible to satisfy their dependencies.

 [root@quad-Gentoo /home/drudox]# 

```

----------

## drudox

Per ora ho risolto con l'opzione Exclude .. ma vorrei capire come risolvere il problema! lascio ancora il post come non risolto ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma hai mate installato?

----------

## drudox

Per ora ho risolto con l'opzione Exclude .. ma vorrei capire come risolvere il problema! lascio ancora il post come non risolto ..

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Per ora ho risolto con l'opzione Exclude .. ma vorrei capire come risolvere il problema! lascio ancora il post come non risolto ..

 

Questo lo hai gia' detto  :Very Happy:  . Ripeto, hai installato anche mate-base/mate?

----------

## drudox

Si ho mate e i3

----------

## drudox

Ho aperto un altro post .. non riesco piu` a compilare il kernel .. pensi sia dovuto al cambio del profile ??

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *drudox wrote:*   

> Si ho mate e i3

 

Mate ha bisogno mate-notification-daemon e gnome x11-misc/notification-daemon e quindi vanno in conflitto.

Non penso che puoi averli installati nello stesso momento i due DE.

----------

